# trailer guide ons



## 304boy (Apr 7, 2013)

OK. Guys I am having trouble lining my boat up to my trailer. It doesn't have any guides now besides the boards that are maybe 3 ft long. Does anyone have a cheap easy fix until my dads buddy can get his garage cleaned out. He has his own fawn shop but he is very fullq at the moment. I was wondering about a couple pieces of 2.5" PVC with some U bolts for now. Or would it be too brittle. Thanks. Oh man its a pain having wet feet.


----------



## chevyrulz (Apr 8, 2013)

you need metal inside the PVC

i've made it 2 ways

1 way was a 2" galvanized fence post ($10?) inside 2.5" PVC, fence pipe wrapped with duct tape to keep it snug inside the pvc, attached with U-bolts

other way was w/ flat steel 2" wide by 1/4" or 1/8" thick, through bolted to trailer frame, 2.5" pvc over it fit perfect with no 200mph tape


the fence post ones r stronger, they're on my flats boat, which is heavy made of fiberglass, the flat steel ones are on my jon boat & work fine since it's a little ole 14' tinboat


----------



## 304boy (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought about the steel strapping but wasn't sure it seas strong enough. You answered my question. Thanks.


----------

